# 6 1/2 lbs.



## Blackie54 (Sep 20, 2014)

4 plants and 6 1/2 pounds. Is that the normal harvest.


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 20, 2014)

Indoors or outdoors? 

Indoors, that would be phenomenal. I'm not sure how that rates outdoors.


----------



## Locked (Sep 20, 2014)

Dried and cured or wet on the branch?
That much wet bud by itself would wind up around 21 ounces or so dry IMO.  If there are branches it will be less of course.


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 20, 2014)

Its got to be wet or semi dry on the stems knoe way unless he had plants bigger then mine did he get 6.5 lb off 4 plants im thinking ill have 10 lb total out of all my outdoors and i got 18 out still


----------



## Blackie54 (Sep 22, 2014)

Did I say lbs. You all should no better then that. I wish it was. 6 1/2 oz.is what it was , 1 plant was 10 foot,had to top.Other 3 were about 8 foo. Toped a 5 foot. Started from seed then outside. From April 1st to the 12th of this month. All trimed an in ziplock an in freezer


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 22, 2014)

No that's not that great for a 8 ft tall plant. Let alone 4 of them.

6 zippers each would still be low...


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 22, 2014)

Yeah very low......bare minimum out of one of my 8 fters I should get 6 ozs


----------



## DeepfriedNugs (Sep 22, 2014)

Kindbud said:


> Yeah very low......bare minimum out of one of my 8 fters I should get 6 ozs



I'm figuring 3 ounces out of my 5 footers.


----------



## MR1 (Sep 22, 2014)

Little over 4 oz from my Lemon Skunk 6' plants last year.


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 23, 2014)

I grew a 7 foot super lemon haze plant a few years back got 6 ozs from it I loved it what to run it again how was the lemon skunk??


----------



## MR1 (Sep 23, 2014)

They were Greenhouse seeds fem seeds. It was very good pot, if you like the lemon taste you would like this strain. Lemon from the first toke right to the last. when your done smoking in a room it smells like lemons. Did I say lemons.


----------



## Blackie54 (Sep 24, 2014)

How long can weed be left out of deep freeze before it gets unsmokable (I will keep mine I. Will keep mine in a large baby food jar beside my recliner, ready to go.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 24, 2014)

I never freeze mine. Just keep it in air tight jars and in a dark place. Light causes degradation. I have leftovers from the last two years that still smoke great


----------



## longtimegrower (Aug 4, 2016)

I've made 25 oZ off an outdoor.


----------



## Joken (Sep 21, 2016)

My first grow was last year and we couldn't start until after 7-1. I got over 8lbs off my 4 plants.


----------

